

Venture Capital’s Sluggish Performance - pron
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/02/04/venture-capitals-sluggish-performance/

======
rayiner
Every financial fund has two purposes: 1) make a return for investors; 2) pay
out the employees

Just like hedge funds, only a subset of VC firms make a decent return for
their investors. However, nearly all do a pretty good job of ensuring healthy
salaries and bonuses for their employees.

